# What kind of dog do you have, according to popular public opinion?



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I seem to remember one of these threads, but it was ages ago. I thought it might be fun to resurrect. Photo evidence encouraged.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Pit bull.









Beagle mix.









Pap and chihuahua - these aren't so bad as far as guesses go









Lab mix.









GSD mix - also not bad.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Well Jubel is brindle so by default he is a pit bull.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

1 BC and 3 Aussies

I reality- 1 BC, 1 Aussie, 2 Heeler mixes


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

A polar dog. Because he's white.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a samoyed or a husky. Although, I'd say >70% of the time people guess right. I think maybe eskies used to be very popular around here; it seems like everyone's parents and/or grandparents used to have one.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

1 pit bull/great Dane Mix








A golden retriever(this really confuses me) 








Again a golden retriever or Collie(newest one is a Leo... No but I wish ) 








German shepherd or Kelpie(only 2 people have guessed her to be an ACD/lab mix)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

People back home usually correctly guessed either BC or Aussie.

Since moving, Gypsy is a sheltie:


Up for Anything x2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Nah, most people around here guess Aussie. I've just gotten "sheltie!" a surprising number of times. I've also met some people that don't know what a border collie is. One lady guessed BC/Aussie mix, and I made it known that I was hugely impressed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Pitbull


Well, they KNOW it is one of those DANGEROUS dogs


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Vizslas. It's actually a pretty good guess. I haven't had any other guesses as to what they are, most people just ask.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

According to popular opinion he is a fox.

7713a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Inga said:


> Pitbull
> 
> 
> Well, they KNOW it is one of those DANGEROUS dogs


Hmm, he doesn't look at all like my "Rottweiler" so he must be a pit bull









(Yep, more than one person has guessed Rottie for Chester but really, his build is way way different. Color is irrelevent since I actually know a all red 1/2 Rottweiler)

I don't think anyone has called Eva anything other than a pit bull or a variation on that like pittie, pibble, bully etc. although lots of people ASK what breed she is.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i cant post a pic right now but people always think roxie is an elderly male lol, most people see terrier and chi though.couple people have told me theres no way she has chi but if i shaved her moustache i et they would change their minds lol


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Oddly either a male or a female who just had puppies yesterday that might be up for sale for anyone on the street. Usually people ask what she is, but then they always have to guess what her mix is when she's just a bully mutt lol. Of course many are adamant that she's a "purebred blue nose for sure!".

Some favorites:
"Oh she definitely is mixed with a weimaraner!"
"She's a stafford right?"
"Is she a lab mixed with a boston terrier?"


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Jess is black, therefore she must be a lab. She's a Huntaway/Boxer/Staffy mix.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

According to popular public opinion - Pit Bulls. I don't think we've ever had anyone on the street correctly guess their breed.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Xena is a pit bull wherever we go, which is mostly right and Eko is pretty much the classic GSD but some have asked if he was mixed with wolf


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Cattle dog, mini cattle dog, jack russell, or rat terrier. Or some combination of those breeds. That comes from dog people and non dog people alike. I occasionally have gotten dalmatian as well. That comes from non dog people. 

012 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

50 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

And the paps are either papillons, chihuahuas, or pomeranians. Occasionally cavaliers. Once called chinchillas. Also once mistaken for sugar gliders. I still don't get that one. 

paps by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Sheltie is the most common. Bernese Mountain Dog is a close second. Border Collie is third. Mini Aussie is next. Oddly, very few have got it right.. because most Aussies are Blue Merle and all.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When I was competing in Agility with Susie, I put down Bernese cross. I was coming out of the ring and heard someone say, I have never seen a brown and white Bernese. I did stop and tell them she was a cross. Never have anyone give me a guess on her breed.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This is my husky.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine are all WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT?!? s


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sassafras said:


> Mine are all WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT?!? s


I get a loooot of that with Hank. Especially dog people. He seems to really confuse people because they tend to see either a terrier or a heeler and then they watch him a bit and start frowning and start seeing other traits in there too.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota is a golden retriever puppy, lol


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Stormy has been called:
Wire haired Boston Terrier 
Gremlin

What he actually is: I know he's half Boston Terrier (I met his parents, and it was obvious his sire was full Boston). I'm not sure what the heck his dam was though. She kind of looked like a Border Terrier, but I doubt it.








Boss has been called:
Boston Terrier (That would be one massively large Boston...)
Purebred Pit Bull (This is the most common thing I hear. Seriously people, the first biggest indication that he isn't pure Pit Bull, should be the length of his fur...)
Purebred Saint Bernard
I know there are others but I can't think of them right now

What he actually is: I was told Pit Bull/Lab mix, by the people I got him from. I do believe Lab is in there, but I don't think he has Pit Bull in him. I think there is some type of bully breed in the mix.








Jacoby has been called:
Beagle (most common)
Beagle on steroids...
Pit Bull/Beagle mix

What he actually is: Walker Coonhound, and I think there's some Lab in him.


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll try to post a picture later since it's hard on mobile, but..

Lots of Schnauzer. Welsh terrier, poodle...

Most people just ask, though. Once I had a lady go "oh my, you know he's going to get bigger right?" No. No, I had no idea. (sarcasm)


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Most recent: Pitbull. Yup, AGAIN! hahaha.










Also, Boxer, "Miniature" Boxer, Pug, English Bulldog, but most commonly, French Bulldog. He gets Frenchie A LOT, even more than Boston Terrier. :doh: Oh well, close enough.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Raggy: Nothing but Rottweiler pretty much although once Doberman and once Rott/GSD mix. Never a Pit bull although I heard some of the same stereotypes with him and was even called a bully breed.

The Newfie got dalmatian mix once,but anything with spots can get called a dalmatian. While the Malamute mix was a chow mix instead.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper gets:

"Is that one of those Merle border collies?" How they know that BC's can be merle but have no idea what a Aussie is I just don't get. 
"What a pretty Shetland sheepdog!" Yup, this is my 65 pound Sheltie you guys!
"Is she a lassie dog?" No, HE, is a Australian shepherd
"Oh that's one of those Australian cattle dogs!" Close, but no, that's actually a completely different breed. He is an Australian Shepherd! "Same difference!" 
"Why did you cut your border collies tail off!" ...nope.


Mason has gotten:
"is he mixed with fox?" ..no...
"He must be super rare! and expensive!" ...Nope, not a rare color.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my
*poodle
*st bernard
*bernese mountain dog
*flat coated retriever
*lab
*newfoundland water dog (not a *newfoundland dog* but a *newfoundland water dog*, there was a long discussion about it)
*portuguese waterdog
*black bear
*grizzly bear


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Baby Great Danes!
Also Blue Dobermans??

And, Labs. Like a lot. 

Then of course we get Weimer-heimers and Wine-a-ryn-ers all the time. Whatever those are. 

And my all time favorite: Weem. (?!?) This person followed me on Instagram, where a few of my hashtags when I would post pictures of the boys were "#Weim" or "#Weims" and then one day she asked me about my Weems!!! Hahahaha. I had never spoken to her about them before, so I guess she just attempted to pronounce their breed with an educated guess. That turned out to not be so educated.  I literally had no idea what she was talking about until she explained herself further, and then I bursted out laughing. Hysterically. It got to the point where tears were streaming down my face before I could compose myself.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Shih tzu, or border collie. Yeah, a nine-pound border collie.










Husky puppy, even though he's four and a half. Once, coyote. Fox a couple times.










My brother's pit. Once called a husky while I was walking her (by the same person who thought Crystal was a shih tzu).


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Tula's not a dog, she's a snake, ya know...a Burmese


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm on mobile so this is the best I can do for now as far as a picture goes. 

This is my ... Knee high 40 pound Irish Wolfhound. (same person guessed a 'benji" after I said she was not an Irish Wolfhound.)
Aka my "what is she."
People usually don't take guesses at her breed and just ask. 
Shelter called her an ACD/schnauzer mix. Living with her I'd guess that and some sporting breed. There was an American water spaniel(or maybe it was a Springer, I'd have to look)/ACD mix on craigslist from where I got her that could have been her brother. And she has to get that hair from somewhere!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

My "Pit Bulls" although, someone DID insist Dyno was a purebred Lab before 
















And Scruffy is most often called a German Shepherd and OCCASIONALLY and AIREDALE


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

People regularly guess that Eeyore is a pointer. I guess that's more probable than a liver spotted dally? With Tippex people just ask, since he's a puppy.


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Jade is usually a "German Shepherd" or a "Police dog". I've gotten "Malinois" once and I've gotten "Pit bull" a few times. Nigredo is a "What kind of dog is that?" I've also gotten a few "Is that a Lab?" One person said he was a BC. Right, an 80+ lb ALL BLACK BC...


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

This is my wolfhound... or dingo











My saluki











and my jack russells...


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Two goldendoodles. Becuase if you are a dog and your hair is any bit curly or wavy, you must be mixed with a poodle.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

In the sports scene I am finding a LOT of people think Hank is a flyball mix. That's interesting because I cannot find anyone actually using ACDs for flyball mixes. I can find border/rats and border/jacks of course. But that's as close as it gets. I've had about 5 dog people tell me about flyball mixes that look like Hank or they ask if he's a sports mix. I keep hearing rumors of ACDs and terrier mixes being used but no flyball people I know actually know of any save some rescues.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Love this thread....it is funny.


Here are my two Poodles....
IMG_4604a5 by rzyg, on Flickr
Although I have gotten asked a few times if they are mini cockers? Ummmm....no, they are actually AKC breed standard size even though they are far from show dogs, at least whoever bred them got the size right. 


As for Belle....well usually people ask what she is. Once I got..."she looks like a teddy bear" (the stuffed animal, not the mixed breed) and once someone thought she was a mix of Lhasa Apso. In reality we have no clue....we say we think she is a cocker aussie mix but we aren't sure and I almost think there could be more in there. She is about 16" at the shoulder and weighs about 25lbs, longer than our cockers though. I definitely see herding breed in her personality though so I think there is some aussie.
IMG_5656a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## agent13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Well she's too nice to be s pitbull so I've heard people try to dress up their guesses like staffordshire terrier lol


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

d_ray said:


> View attachment 179113
> 
> 
> This is my husky.


haha that is too funny. No way Jewel is a Husky LOL! Must be the odd eyes 


Meeko gets called a Pom, Chihuahua (but strangely never a Pomeranian x Chi which is weird because that is pretty much what he is), Mini GSD (seriously got this twice), mini fox/wolf (LOL) and once, someone was SURE he was a Min Pin x Pom because Poms do NOT come in black and tan -__-


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Flaming said:


> This is my
> *poodle
> *st bernard
> *bernese mountain dog
> ...


This is pretty much my entire list for Annabel, too! We've also gotten "black great pyrenees?"


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Some JQP's seem to think I have magical dogs, .. but as per comments in another thread, think from now on I'll probably set people straight that they're actually SCIENCE dogs. That oughta really baffle 'm.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Our cata- what?


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

German Shepherd, Fox, Dingo, or Jackal


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson gets Brittany and "springer spaniel" most frequently, which is pretty darn close. I assume by "springer spaniel" they mean English springer spaniel, since most people have never heard of a Welsh one when I tell them what he is. Only about 6 people outside of dog activities have ever known what he was, and some of them were so excited that they shouted across the street "Is that a Welshie?!" Except for one family, who had researched them for a potential next dog, all had owned a Welshie, or had a family member with a Welshie.

A couple times I've gotten cocker spaniel, which is also fairly close. Twice I got beagle, which doesn't make sense other than the floppy ears and patches of color. Last week an employee at the hardware store asked if he was a beagle and I said no, and another employee started teasing him that Watson looks nothing like a beagle. 

My Brittany-springer spaniel!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nobody even tries to label Lola, but every once in a while I'll get sideways glances and then a hesitant "Is...Is that a real dog?" 










Lucy gets: Coyote, Shiloh Shepherd, German Shepherd, Hyena, Belgian Shepherd, Ghost dog (When I've walked her at night, she's creepy at night)


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Something about her reminds me of tollers.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Merlin is a giant Chihuahua or a Jack Russell. 

Eren is either an Australian Shepherd mix or a corgi mix. Apparently nobody has seen a blue Cardigan around here.  I always feel like a snob when I say "No he's actually a pUrEbReD."


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Effisia said:


> This is pretty much my entire list for Annabel, too! We've also gotten "black great pyrenees?"


got that one for the first time yesterday


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

People usually get it right with guessing Rottweilers when they see the boys...granted they are around dog people much more than JQP. Every once in a while I'll get asked by JPQ if they are "Rockweillers", "Rottweilders", or "Rockweilders." 










Yeah dude...that's right. I got my Agility Rock on the left and my Obedience Rock on the right. LOL


----------



## Merri (Oct 13, 2014)

I get corgi, Australian Shepard, Queensland healer and cattle dog- mostly I get, "Oh my goodness! Look at those ears!" picture does not do them justice








Since we adopted him as a stray from the pound, we are not sure. Pound and vet both say boarder collie/cattle dog mix


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

'One of those greyhound dogs you don't feed a lot'









and a 'pitbull'


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MrsBoats said:


> People usually get it right with guessing Rottweilers when they see the boys...granted they are around dog people much more than JQP. Every once in a while I'll get asked by JPQ if they are "Rockweillers", "Rottweilders", or "Rockweilders."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Lord, my ex's father use to insist our dogs were Rockweilders. I corrected him for 6 years and gave up after that. He would even tell me when he saw a rock walking down the street. I would just shake my head. Some people just can't be taught. ha ha At least people don't think your boys are Pit Bulls. I have gotten that a few times now.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Inga said:


> Oh Lord, my ex's father use to insist our dogs were Rockweilders. I corrected him for 6 years and gave up after that. He would even tell me when he saw a rock walking down the street. I would just shake my head. Some people just can't be taught. ha ha At least people don't think your boys are Pit Bulls. I have gotten that a few times now.


There are a crap ton of Pitties in my area so people are able to ID them correctly. I have never had anyone tell me either boy is a pitbull. I do get asked all the time if they are girls though because they are on the smaller side for males. Ocean gets it more than Lars now that Lars is older. O is built like a little body builder...I see he has a much more masculine build compared to most female rottweilers. But, JPQ just sees a small rottie...so that equates girl. :/

Sammie, my first rottie was really tall and lean when he was under 3 years old. A lot of people thought he was a rottie/dobe mix...and that was rather justified because he was a tall and narrow adolescent. When he hit 3...he grew sideways and then it was apparent, he was all rottweiler.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

People don't like to guess what Hobgoblin is, they usually open with "isn't he one of those....." then just drop off waiting for me to fill in. When I say "he is a doberman mix, we believe with GSD" they are like "oh yeah, yeah, that's what I thought." Not sure what they really think he is. I have had at least three people tell me he is a greyhound mix. 


this is my akita puppy. Everyone, everyone guesses akita. Not sure why either, she looks so much like a husky these days and she is tiny. 


this is a child...no sorry kidding. This is a coyote, or a wolf. People will say "that can't be a wolf, he's red. Wait, is he a red wolf? Is he a coyote? Is he a dingo?" Dingo is probably closest. I've also had GSD, collie, catahoula (not even sure where that came from) and aussie just to name a few. No one knows what he is (he's a Carolina Dog).


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got a whole group of foxes. Or if they are dog people, they are Shibas/Shiba mixes. I think I can count on one hand the number of people that correctly identified my guys, and they were all at dog shows


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Apparently Kratos is a pitbull.
Nope. 100% American Bully here!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Amstaff, pitbull mix, fat boxer, presa canario, cane corso, doberman?? 
She is a bullmastiff.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> I do get asked all the time if they are girls though because they are on the smaller side for males. Ocean gets it more than Lars now that Lars is older. O is built like a little body builder...I see he has a much more masculine build compared to most female rottweilers. But, JPQ just sees a small rottie...so that equates girl. :/


Watson gets called a girl about 90% of the time. In his case, I think it's smallish dog with long fur = female. His face/head is also a little b*tchy, but compared to female Welshies he definitely looks like a boy.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I think my signature has enough pictures, but here's another just in case...








As a puppy she was called a male Bernese Mountain Dog (in their defense, she was a huge puppy for the age I was given, as well as her entire head used to be black besides tan eyebrows), now she's a Male Border Collie, or a male German Shepherd.
Even when I put emphasis on her gender she's still a male.
To be fair, almost all of people's guesses could have been a factor into what she is. She's a mix of mixes, though I do not think - with her being practically full grown - she looks anything like a Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

A lot of people think spoo (which is half right). A few people have guessed PWD or Old English. The thing I find most odd is that when I tell people he's a standard poodle/standard schnauzer mix so many people get completely thrown by the schnauzer part. "A what!? A snauzer? So he's a snoodle?" I know you don't often see standards but feel like minis are incredibly common so I'm always shocked when people have never heard of a schnuazer... and how many people lose the "ch" when saying the breed. Only one person has guessed standard "schnoodle" and they had a mini.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a Bichon Frise or a Westie. I don't see how people can say Westie b/c his tail isn't erect and neither are his ears. And he doesn't look like a terrier what-so-ever, the Bichon I can understand as they're closely related.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Preface: I don't know what my dogs' breed backgrounds are. Kenda is from a shelter and I found Maeby on a hiking trail. So, I guess, their guess is as good as mine! 

At 43 pounds, Maeby is apparently the world's biggest beagle (though that's not a terrible guess - she's very houndy and there are tons of beagles around here)










And 24-pound Kenda is the world's smallest border collie (which, I suspect, may actually be correct.) I've had a few people guess basenji, too, which is a little odd.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I asked people on his page what they think he is - only 1 person guessed Boston Terrier. The others either said 'handsome', 'adorable', or other admiring words to say they don't care what he is because they love him all the same... 

And then, one of his favorite supporters guessed American Bulldog x Pit Bull 
Good try, but nope. 

Most often though, people guess that he is a pug, an english bulldog, or an old english bulldog - we've also gotten french bulldog and occasionally boxer puppy.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

"Wow, I didn't know Scottie dogs got that big!"



















(120 lbs)


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Meet my GSD/ greyhound:



and the worlds biggest Australian Shepherd:


But I can't get too upset. Most people have never heard of a smooth coat collie, and all roughs are sable, right?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Dachshund/GSD mix.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Pit Bull (though recently a man asked if he had Akita in him, but that was a one time deal) 










German Shepherd or Husky. I've literally met one other Elkhound in the area in years, so fair guesses. 










Not really a breed mishap, because she's probably got some Lab in there, but I'm always asked if she's a puppy. Nope, that thing will be 8 next month.


----------



## Seyss (Jul 7, 2014)

This is my wolf:










He looks nothing like a wolf...


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

I also have a wolf, 'cause apparently he can't even be a wolfdog. They also called animal control, lol. Here's my AKC registered 'wolf'.









I suppose if it's really dark, you squint you eyes, and turn your head slightly to the left, he does look like one, lol.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Pit Bull (though recently a man asked if he had Akita in him, but that was a one time deal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that Jack was an Elkhound! You should post more photos of him!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

ooo! I got a new one.

Here is my beautiful Wolf hybrid.


----------



## Apricot (Nov 25, 2012)

My GSD, husky, chow.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

These pictures are obviously terrible but this is my german shepherd puppy Jake, and yes EVERYONE thinks he's a puppy even people that know what breed he is *which are very little* not that I blame them, not really a common dog around here. By the way Jake is 7 years old. They also say husky puppy but at least with german shepherds they have similar coloring. I think one time someone said wolfdog puppy too


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> Dachshund/GSD mix.


Holy cow when did Hamilton start greying?! (Also fwiw I could buy pure Dachshund)

I need to dig up a pic of Faxon but people always guessed coyote or wolf for her too... Because those come in brindle.


----------



## R3DOGS (Jun 29, 2014)

Angus - Airedale Terrier - 8 years old - 80 lbs.
Kaiah - Shih Tzu / Poodle Mix - 5 years old - 14 lbs.
Oscar - Yorkshire Terrier - 3 years old - 10 lbs.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

"Is that a Ridgeback?" Good guess but no.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Dingo x 3
Husky x 3
Malamute x 1
GSD x 1
GSD / Mal mix x 1
Eskimo Spitz / Japanese spitz x 1
Samoyed x 1
"White lab" x 1
Wolf dog x 1


:/ 
Not really surprised though. My late GSDxDobe mix was called a min pin. A pit I fostered that averaged 65-70 lbs was mistaken for a chihuahua in his photos and a woman he met in person insisted he was a purebred Lab (and claimed to breed labs... Scary...)

The whole "Is that a Dingo?!" thing is new though.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> View attachment 180665
> View attachment 180673
> View attachment 180681
> These pictures are obviously terrible but this is my german shepherd puppy Jake, and yes EVERYONE thinks he's a puppy even people that know what breed he is *which are very little* not that I blame them, not really a common dog around here. By the way Jake is 7 years old. They also say husky puppy but at least with german shepherds they have similar coloring. I think one time someone said wolfdog puppy too


Huskies also come in Black & Tan, Black/Tan/White and a myriad of other colors.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've gotten Miniature pinscher twice lately. Seriously. Also got asked if he was a whippet.

countrywagon by summerpapillons, on Flickr

DSC_1062 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

For sure is min pin.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

@Laurelin - it's funny how much Hank looks like ACD in the first picture and Rat Terrier in the second. You'll have to tell us when you get the inevitable 'dalmatian' guess.

I have...

a girl.










Seriously though, I usually get asked what he is rather than weird guesses. I think people generally assume he's a poodle, but are thrown off by his size/color. Sometimes I get asked if he's a Standard puppy. When he was a bitty puffball, goldendoodle was a popular guess. But EVERYONE thinks he's a girl. Because there's no boy poodles, don't you know?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Today someone asked what Roxie was and I said "Chihuahua mix" and he said "Mixed with what? Looks like a Tasmanian devil" LOL


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Daysleepers- that reminds me of being on a group hike with Chester and one of the guys on the hike asked if my dog was male or female..... my short haired dog who lifts his leg to pee as often as he can get away with it..... I just said "male" but my face might have given away my look of confusion.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Shell said:


> Daysleepers- that reminds me of being on a group hike with Chester and one of the guys on the hike asked if my dog was male or female..... my short haired dog who lifts his leg to pee as often as he can get away with it..... I just said "male" but my face might have given away my look of confusion.


Yeah, he's a big leg-lifter, but he's fluffy, neutered, and small, so I can see people not noticing his equipment right off. But the number of people who insist on using female pronouns in a conversation where I, the owner, have been using male ones is... boggling. I try not to correct people unless they ask, but sometimes it's hard.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've already been asked twice if he was a dalmatian. lol


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Goose, being a short coated Chow, is usually a Shar pei. Or a shaved Chow... When he had a puppy coat, Brooks was always called a Doodle. Now they get Poodle right, but he is always a girl if his coat is longer and they can't notice his business


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> Daysleepers- that reminds me of being on a group hike with Chester and one of the guys on the hike asked if my dog was male or female..... my short haired dog who lifts his leg to pee as often as he can get away with it..... I just said "male" but my face might have given away my look of confusion


ahem...a few months ago we had a dog stay at the kennel on emergency, owner was homeless and rushed to hospital, a group of dog people got together to work with us at the kennel for the dog to stay. however nobody knew ANYTHING about the dog..so I asked the health lady who brought him to me if he was fixed, she said she hadn't checked, so I reached down and checked if he had his nuts or not... went "yup, he's fixed"..and another client saw and heard the whole exchange and asked "how can you tell??" :doh:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jack russell today because he 'has jack russell ears'.


???


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Today on a walk with Gyp, a driver slowed and rolled down their windows in order to ask what type of dog Gypsy was. Two things:

1. I surprised by how many people around here aren't familiar with border collies!
2. I'm glad I'm not the only person crazy enough to do that.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

People have asked me if Watson was a wolf mix a few times (lol, wut?), a miniature husky, or a sheltie. Probably one out of five times does someone actually know that he's a corgi (and about half of _those_ times they pronounce it cor-jee). No one ever believes he's a purebred, so then I have to go into the fluffy explanation, which is frankly getting old. And they ALWAYS assume he's a girl, even though I go out of my way to put him in "masculine" colors.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Two people this week called Marley a...Chihuahua?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Random guy hiding behind a lamp pole before a cross walk today. *Terrified* "Is that a BEAR!"

Yes man, I have a bear walking down a busy street at a perfect heel on my right side carrying a bright red backpack. 

Oi people!:doh:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well apparently I am stupid and have been lied to. lolz

Jasper is a over sized Sheltie and Mason is a Pit X GSD. *I can see it* :jaw::suspicious:ound::nono:



Oh and I almost forgot! Mason HAS to be older than I was told because he just "looks older"......yeah, okay.


----------



## Dollfaise (May 26, 2013)

Left: Something terrifying mixed with Lab. Or maybe just something terrifying. 
Truth: I was told he's Lab/German Shepherd. I think the family was lying and he's Lab/Rott. He's all sweet love though. <3 Don't mind the grumpy look, he is just really shy when you try to take his picture.

Right: Pitbull
Truth: I was told he's Chihuahua/Terrier (small, unknown breed). He was supposed to be a small dog which meant under 25 pounds. He's already 4 times bigger than he was when we bought him two months ago and he's got extra skin and big feet to grow into. I'm feeling like the rescue lied, too... Our guess is MAYBE a small amount of Chi, maybe some Dachshund because he's quite long, and still not sure on what kind of Terrier.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

chimunga said:


> I have to go into the fluffy explanation, which is frankly getting old.


"No, really. She's a border collie just an ugly one." 

I'm tired of it, too. I've given up on anyone believing me. I just don't care that much.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dollfaise said:


> I'm feeling like the rescue lied, too... Our guess is MAYBE a small amount of Chi, maybe some Dachshund because he's quite long, and still not sure on what kind of Terrier.


Probably, they didn't lie. More likely they never saw the parents and had to guess based on puppies. Which is notoriously hard - in fact that'd be a fun thread too - the weirdness of mutt puppies growing pu to look NOTHING like you'd expect. The girl in the middle of my signature? Looked JUST LIKE a border collie puppy. Yeah, not so much. The guy on her right? Leonberger puppy. Could not be further from the truth.


----------



## Dollfaise (May 26, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Probably, they didn't lie. More likely they never saw the parents and had to guess based on puppies. Which is notoriously hard - in fact that'd be a fun thread too - the weirdness of mutt puppies growing pu to look NOTHING like you'd expect. The girl in the middle of my signature? Looked JUST LIKE a border collie puppy. Yeah, not so much. The guy on her right? Leonberger puppy. Could not be further from the truth.


The only reason I question their assertion that he's Chi is because when we got him, he didn't look Chi by then. Everyone who saw him the next day was like, "Are you sure he's part Chihuahua?" I suppose my issue was that the posting still said Chihuahua and they were still uploading old photos that showed him at 3lbs but by the time he got to us, I'd say it was obvious he wasn't Chihuahua. But by then, you aren't allowed to say you can't take the dog, even if it's because your landlord won't accept him. I mean, you can turn him right around and say sorry, but I can't have this type of dog, and they'll gladly take him back. But keep the $275 and let you try again.

Thankfully, while my landlord says he doesn't like Pits, Finny is still small and we're still not sure what to expect. I also don't think - or at least I hope - that if he gets bigger than we're hoping for (stop at 30 Finny, please stop at 30...), we'll be forced to get rid of him. But if it were someone else, I dunno, it's risky sending a dog that looks that much like a Terrier out to someone knowing landlords can be biased against them. I love the little guy though, I posted about him a few weeks back, wondering what others thought he might be, and even then I knew I was keeping the little poop. He's got such a funky personality and I think he likes me even if he's more independent than my Lab.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> I did not know that Jack was an Elkhound! You should post more photos of him!


He is! He's my old handsome man. He and Magpie are our seniors, so they spend most of their time lounging around:


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Darby. Most often called a poodle, but she is, in fact, a Bichon Frise. Although the breed is much more popular now than when I first bred her litter, so most people know know. 










Jack. Mostly called correctly, a poodle, but one man with his own doodle went on and on about how it was a toy labradoodle, you can tell because of his fuzzy face! 










Echo. My Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, or maybe Aussie mix, or maybe BC mix, or Springer mix? She's a Improperly Coated (short coat) Portuguese Water Dog. 










Is that a CAT or a RABBIT? Or a toy Pomeranian? Nope, just my long coat bench-bred Chihuahua.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

After reading this thread, it makes me think that the general population does not know what a fox, coyote, or wolf looks like. Back to kindergarten science class for them.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

chimunga said:


> After reading this thread, it makes me think that the general population does not know what a fox, coyote, or wolf looks like. Back to kindergarten science class for them.


Really though. At the public dog park, there was this white GSD that kept scaling the huge outer fence after a squirrel, causing his owner to run out to catch him. Over and over, this woman near me kept exclaiming, "That MUST be a wolf! There's GOTTA be wolf in him. He looks JUST like a wolf. And the way he climbs that fence, he's WILD!"

In my head I was, like, _Woman, have you ever seen a picture of a wolf in your entire life?!_ Also, GSDs are used for police work for a reason.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Really though. At the public dog park, there was this white GSD that kept scaling the huge outer fence after a squirrel, causing his owner to run out to catch him. Over and over, this woman near me kept exclaiming, "That MUST be a wolf! There's GOTTA be wolf in him. He looks JUST like a wolf. And the way he climbs that fence, he's WILD!"
> 
> In my head I was, like, _Woman, have you ever seen a picture of a wolf in your entire life?!_ Also, GSDs are used for police work for a reason.


Seriously. 

This is not a fox: 










This is not a fox:










This is not a fox: 










This is not a fox: 










Even this dog, is not, in fact, a fox:










Not at all. Not even a little bit.

This is a fox:










Yeah. They're related. But not ever enough for me to mistake a dog for a fox.

That's like me coming up to your kid on the street and saying "Ohhhh, what a cute little chimp!"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

chimunga said:


> That's like me coming up to your kid on the street and saying "Ohhhh, what a cute little chimp!"


Hahahaha "What an adorable orangutan you have there!"


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

BUT BUT BUT GUYS....that shiba is red that means he has SOME fox in him >.> people are stupid....I've gotten the fox thing to for Jake


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

One of the kids in my mom's neighborhood asked if Pepper was a werewolf.
Yas. Blue merle werewolf.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

RabbleFox said:


> One of the kids in my mom's neighborhood asked if Pepper was a werewolf.
> Yas. Blue merle werewolf.


That legit made me laugh out loud. 

People are kinda dumb sometimes. At least it's entertaining dumb. Although I woulda asked something like that as a kid too. 

"Why yes, random stranger. The 12 lb dog at my feet_ is_ a wolf hybrid. How astute of you."

To be fair, it's usually older people. Anyone under forty knows what a corgi is, because corgis have taken over the internet.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey now



this is a werewolf. LOL Look at her crazy hair and vicious expression. I know you are afraid. 

Actually no one ever even bothers to guess her breed people always just sort of stare and then ask "so what is he" always "he" I think it is the beard, she has an impressive beard going these days. 

I do question that people even know what coyotes, wolves and foxes look like though. It never fails we go to some sort of outdoor event and some one is commenting on the "wolf" that is actually very clearly a GSD, like a traditionally colored GSD even. I don't get it, since when are wolves tan with a black saddle? I get it when I take Remus out too though, I think it is a large part of the reason people don't approach us.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

To be fair, he's not always a fox. Sometimes he's a mini Husky or a Corgi. And one time he was a Fox Hound.
And he is always a she. I guess because he's pretty?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Kibasdad said:


> To be fair, he's not always a fox. Sometimes he's a mini Husky or a Corgi. And one time he was a Fox Hound.
> And he is always a she. I guess because he's pretty?


 Do you get the puppy thing too? EVERYBODY thinks Jake is a puppy *he's got gray/white hairs on his back and muzzle though not many they are there* and I never got corgi for Jake or fox hound. It's always 1. Husky puppy 2. German shepherd puppy 3. fox 4. wolf dog *most common in order* he's so pretty he turned into a she


----------



## CobbersMom (Jul 30, 2013)

According to everyone in my former neighborhood, Cobber is the biggest Yorkie ever.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Wolfdog










Chihuahua


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> Do you get the puppy thing too? EVERYBODY thinks Jake is a puppy *he's got gray/white hairs on his back and muzzle though not many they are there* and I never got corgi for Jake or fox hound. It's always 1. Husky puppy 2. German shepherd puppy 3. fox 4. wolf dog *most common in order* he's so pretty he turned into a she


Yep, I get the puppy thing all the time. They can't believe he's 6 years old and not 6 months.


----------



## ragamuffin (Sep 8, 2014)

We usually get guesses of Boxer or a "real"/purebred APBT. She is a mutt although those two breed mixes could be a possibility. The most strange guess was Doberman... huh? 







She also gets mistaken for a puppy. She is 3.5


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Kibasdad said:


> Yep, I get the puppy thing all the time. They can't believe he's 6 years old and not 6 months.


 LOL knew it, because usually I just answer the number 7 and then they're like 7 months? I'm like no 7 years and they just scratch their head like how is that possible?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> LOL knew it, because usually I just answer the number 7 and then they're like 7 months? I'm like no 7 years and they just scratch their head like how is that possible?


Small dogs man. How do they work?!

I have been told Luna has/is; Pit, Rottie, Lab, Sharpei, GSD and mixes thereof among other random things. Most people ask what she is in fascination because she's such a mish mash I think. 

She's also commonly presumed to be a boy, although sometimes people see her mommy boobies and correct themselves, haha. 

I've also had a few people tell me that she must have just had pups recently. Newp! Unless by recently you mean 3-4 months ago. She's just had TOO MANY puppies. I'm sure some people presume I'm breeding her but are too polite to say anything.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

chimunga said:


> After reading this thread, it makes me think that the general population does not know what a fox, coyote, or wolf looks like. Back to kindergarten science class for them.


It isn't even just "lay people" ----
Shiba Inu mistaken for coyote by animal shelter 
Lost Shiba was brought to an animal shelter, the MANAGER deemed it to be a coyote, and the shelter released the "coyote" into the "wild" behind a Home Depot.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> It isn't even just "lay people" ----
> Shiba Inu mistaken for coyote by animal shelter
> Lost Shiba was brought to an animal shelter, the MANAGER deemed it to be a coyote, and the shelter released the "coyote" into the "wild" behind a Home Depot.


LOL WHAT!? Wow...I can't even comprehend that. I just...I...don't know.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Shell said:


> It isn't even just "lay people" ----
> Shiba Inu mistaken for coyote by animal shelter
> Lost Shiba was brought to an animal shelter, the MANAGER deemed it to be a coyote, and the shelter released the "coyote" into the "wild" behind a Home Depot.


Oh. Em. Gee. I hope the dog was found.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

stafinois said:


> Oh. Em. Gee. I hope the dog was found.


Not as far as I ever heard  the excuses made for the mistake were pretty crazy if you do a little Googling for the news articles. Stuff like, the animal was so friendly, as in dog-like, because it was a "sick" coyote rather ya know, a DOG.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> She's also commonly presumed to be a boy, although sometimes people see her mommy boobies and correct themselves, haha.
> 
> I've also had a few people tell me that she must have just had pups recently. Newp! Unless by recently you mean 3-4 months ago. She's just had TOO MANY puppies. I'm sure some people presume I'm breeding her but are too polite to say anything.


Are you talking about my life here?! This is exactly us, except replace 3-4 months ago with at least 2.5 years ago...


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

R3DOGS said:


> Angus - Airedale Terrier - 8 years old - 80 lbs.
> Kaiah - Shih Tzu / Poodle Mix - 5 years old - 14 lbs.
> Oscar - Yorkshire Terrier - 3 years old - 10 lbs.


Woohoo an Airedale! I hadn't seen another one on here!

(sorry for interrupting the thread; I just got so excited)


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

That is my "Dachshund" "Miniature Doberman" "Poodle"(wut), or, most commonly "Is that a chihuahua?" Some people guess Min Pin, which sort of baffles me. 
Even other Rattie owners assume she's a mix, even though B&T tuxedo with white blaze isn't exactly uncommon...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ginger is a Cute What Kind of Dog is That. 

And that is all, nobody has a clue.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Fox, or Dingo, possibly a cat.









Yep definitely a cat.










Wolf or Coyote. 









He's West Siberian Laika.
"Oh, a Husky?"
Laika.
"Yeah a Siberian Husky!"


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

This week Hamilton got called a Chihuahua. Hmm maybe if you wanted to glue two together and give it a hound face, sure, why not!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> This week Hamilton got called a Chihuahua. Hmm maybe if you wanted to glue two together and give it a hound face, sure, why not!


Wait, I thought all dogs under 20lbs were automatically chihuahuas?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Wait, I thought all dogs under 20lbs were automatically chihuahuas?


Well duh, they're the only small breed dog! Has to be. 

Two more pounds and Hamilton would be... something else.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Well duh, they're the only small breed dog! Has to be.
> 
> Two more pounds and Hamilton would be... something else.


Judging by the answers on this thread, he would probably be a wolf. Or a coyote.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Didn't you guys know?!!? they're breeding this new thing it's called a miniature wolf/coyote/fox mixture it's called a wocofo for short


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

People don't know what to think about our foster Jasmine. Nor do I lol. She kinda looks like a lot of different mixes: boxer, catahoula, bully breed, hound....

It's anyone's guess really. She is extremely muscular. The vet couldnt get over how muscular she is. And she weighs 45 pounds which I wasn't expecting. She's a sturdy little thing.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I get that with Magic, the longer people stare at her the less they can figure out what she is. No one can believe how heavy she is either (unless you try to walk her, a few minutes of having her try to pull you towards a rabbit and you get it). She is 16inches and 37lbs, there is no fat on her it is all muscle in fact I think she could stand to put on weight as I don't like the feel of her ribs, they just stick out too much (and this coming from some one whose dog is a stick figure, hubby swears Hobs disappears when he faces you LOL, but he has a decent cover over his ribs). 


Yep I don't know what she is either. 

I see Catahoula in Jasmine but I don't know what else either. I could see boxer, or bully, or maybe, even another cur type is totally possible.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Am I missing something? Did you get another dog? Jasmine is the same. I can see all of her ribs. I was telling people she was 30 pounds and then she got weighed at the vet last week and I was astonished to see 45 pounds. She could easily gain 5 pounds and still be thin. She eats double what Jewel eats and hasn't gained a pound in the almost 3 weeks we've had her. However, she is a rabbit off leash. I swear I've never seen a dog with so much endurance. She will sprint the entire 90 minute hike without so much as a pause and it doesn't phase her. I'd be curious to see how long it would take for her to stop sprinting. Jewel doesn't stand a chance next to her.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Caeda often gets "Rottie Mix", which I kind of get because of those awesome wiggly eyebrow dots. She has also gotten Beagle (Huh?), and most often "Oh, I didn't know Bernese came in short haired" lol. Only two people have gotten it right....actually only one, the other one got it down to "Sennenhund", and wasn't surprised at all at "runt GSMD" (and by all accounts her siblings are all 100lbs+).


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately we had to make the decision to place Dove in a home without 4 other dogs. I had her checked out at the vet and evaluated by the behaviorist who volunteered at the humane society with me (way back forever ago, though he still volunteers his time) the consensus was that living with so many other dogs and so much chaos was making her anxiety worse and it was certainly causing anxiety in the other dogs. They were all feeding off of each other. The options seemed to be try to keep her segregated from the others and hope she started to improve which he didn't feel was very likely or find her a home with no or one other small dog if it had the right temperament. We found her a family with one other tiny dog with a personality a lot like Blue (so just sleeps all day mostly). Their references checked out and they are in touch with a trainer and the behaviorist. I had a pretty hard time with it actually, I guess I was more attached to her than I thought (she was really my son's dog and she was causing a lot of stress in the house and discord with the other dogs). 

However my son still very much wanted a dog of his own, with loosing Duke last month and he has been very serious about training (he took over training Freyja) so I told him we would check out the local shelters and see what happened. Magic came from the local shelter. After meeting many (most that my son wanted to bring home) she was the one who wanted to bond with him. She was an owner surrender for containment problems, the shelter employee says she had been picked up a couple of times and they didn't want to come get her again (they think her original owners probably just didn't have proper fencing). She has been excellent though, not much by way of training but she is house broken which I can't say enough great things about. It's like she has always lived here really, she hardly made any waves. She mostly just pals around with my son during the day, cuddling on the couch or working on basic training. She can really pull on leash though, and climb. I take her to the playground and she climbs the rock climbing walls. My son is finally sleeping in his own room again, the nightmares are gone (Duke took care of his night terrors for him, that was one of his jobs) and he is smiling and laughing again. He still talks about Duke but it isn't quite as much as it was and he isn't crying all night.


----------



## Kasamm (Nov 7, 2014)

Whisper is always refered to a purebred german shepherd with floppy ears lol










My 60lb Beagle or Doberman? lol










Usually a ' Pointer ' or a ' Hunting dog '. And of course pitbull










And my ' Husky puppy ' or my ' Miniature Husky ' . Wow.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Kasamm said:


> And my ' Husky puppy ' or my ' Miniature Husky ' . Wow.


Oh lord. That is simply one of the cutest things ever.


----------



## Kasamm (Nov 7, 2014)

Haha thank you ! But yes, 15 lb huskies are the best. Hahahahaha


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Miggy (Left) is always called a Chihuahua, which I call him a Chimix, but he either has JRT or Dachshund as well, he's long, short but quite a jumper.

Donatello (Right) has been called a Manchester Terrier, a Rottweiler puppy, or MinPin; I call him a Chimix too, but he's 19lbs and very long legged, doesn't mean he's not part Chi, but I really doubt Rottweiler.  lol


----------

